# Gatwick Parking & Las Vegas Tips



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Off to Las Vegas in two weeks and for some reason flights from Manchester are around Â£800 more than from London airports. Taken the Gatwick option as it's the best price/times but unfortunately we leave early on a Sunday morning. Now I believe a lot of hotels do a deal on parking so we plan a Saturday night stop and then leave the car for 5 nights. Anyone recommend any hotels that offer that service (we're flying from the North terminal)?

We're stopping at the Venetian which seems well received, it was only Â£5 a night more than some of the less appealing off strip hotels. Anyone have any last minute tips; what to see and where to go? Already considering a Cirque de Soleil show, not sure which as yet and also not sure who to book through and whether to book now or when we're there. Grand Canyon trip is on the cards though a full day out to see a "big ditch" as the other half calls it might get canned if we can find enough on-strip to occupy us.

Also interested in those little nuggets of information that'll help the holiday along and save time working them out once we're there. For example the best way to get to the hotel from the airport. I take it cabs are numerous and cheap but often you find pre-booked taxis/limos are no more expensive and can help beat the queues.

Cheers :wink:


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

When you land, look out the window and you'll see the start of the strip is literally right next door to the airport!! Take a cab (loads about), sit back and check out the scenery on your journey to the hotel.

Freebies includes the various shows outside the major hotels. Worthwhile checking out Treasure Island & Bellagio. Shows several times are day, so worthwhile planning your days/ travel to match showtime.

I used Sundance for our Canyon trip. Picked up by limo to heliport, flew out to this bbq area overlooking Canyon, had our breakfast and admired the views. Amazing place!

Take a trip and find one of the gun ranges to fire various handguns & semi-auto rifles. I tried out the Uzi, AK47, Hockler (sp?), 9mm Browning, 38 & 44 magnum handguns!! Great fun!!  I've kept my targets and have them framed in my PC room! Targets with Osama Bin Laden face is a very popular choice!!  If u do this, take your passport!

We also booked a race experience trip, can't remember the name of Co. (but you can find this out at your hotel), but we sit in this 2 seater IndyCar and was driven round this oval track at 170mph. Boy, you feel the g force at the bends!!  Am sure it would have been more fun if i drove instead! :roll:

The Light show in Fremont St was disappointing to say the least. Not worth a trip in my view. It's located downtown and the lots of dodgy characters outside the main lighting area. Don't recommend venturing around there for too long! If someone comes along and offers to "film" you with your camcorder as the light show appears above you, DON'T LET THEM! Unless you are Linford Christie, you won't see your camcorder! We were advised about this, so we knew exactly what was going on when this "gentlemen" offered to film us! :twisted:

Unless your going with your other half, I've been told the bar Crazy Horse is a rather relaxing place to chill out after your long hard day,...... :wink:

I did lots more, but haven't time to write them. Vegas is a great place, tacky as hell, but I'll definitely be going back! One final thing, there are apparently some casinos out there too!!  :lol: Enjoy!!!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The Venetian is very nice - have a browse around all the hotels on the Strip, and I really enjoyed Margaritaville (opposite Caesars Palace) - live music, great Margaritas (try one of their 'special' ones - they are a bit more expensive but well worth it). I think I used Sundance for the Canyon trip too.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

whirlypig said:


> Grand Canyon trip is on the cards though a full day out to see a "big ditch" as the other half calls it might get canned if we can find enough on-strip to occupy us.


Blimey mate, there is so much to see around Vegas that the strip pales into sad insignificance. See the Grand Canyon, Bryce, Zion, take a boat on one of the lakes - thats real, the Strip is fake! Saying all that, the Strip is amazing, you have to see it. Go up the Stratosphere Tower and ride the Big Shot - one hell of a rush!


----------



## EG-nath (Apr 2, 2020)

theres so much to do...how long are you going for, 5 nights?

taking a cheap day tour to the canyon if youre only thyere for 5 days might not be worth it. i also agree its a big hole in the ground, the glass balcony is ace.....its all a great experience though

all the hotels are very much full of the same sort of things, ie LOTS of gambling machines / tables, however each hotel has a theme and is known for different things. ie Venetian is known for its gondala's, circus circus is....well obvious. etc

get a bus pass! do all the hotels until you've had enough, see some shows (medieval knights show is ace) do the hotel attractions (roller coasters / rides) take it all in and then you'll fly home

so much to do mate, you have to go a few times


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The question was asked 16 years ago!!


----------



## EG-nath (Apr 2, 2020)

jesus.....im used to forums being used sorry


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Talk about a noob moment.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

A Nu B moment or targeted advertising from Uber?

My advice is avoid Uber like the plague due to the numerous assaults, rapes and even murders carried out by their "employees" (drivers) and use a licensed local taxi!

Saving a few bucks (only if you manage to avoid surge charging) is no good if you are spending time reporting a violation to the police or even worse dead!


----------

